# Treasure From The Schwinn Museum.   Is it unique?



## Goldenrod (Nov 3, 2019)

The factory Schwinn museum was picked over by the time our Illinois Whizzer group shamelessly asked for a private sale.  The bad neighborhood was distracting but this was Old Schwinn sacred ground.  The sellers kept finding more things in obscure corners of the factory.  I grabbed 6 license plate protectors and stacks of Schwinn name plates.  I am a woodworker so I imediatly thought  up this project for myself and five of the people who helped me build bikes.  One guy has passed but the others still display theirs from 1995?  The night shift Schwinn hard hat I grabbed while the other old guys were peeing after the long trip.   They were so pissed because it was the only one.  See Billy Beer Can?  President Carter's embarrassing but more lovable brother.  Boba Fett's whole costume was made in 1971?  When I wear the animal
























head people want to slit my belly open.  It's mouth bites using a plastic fish line.  The picnic bike was shown on CABE before but some of my senior friends could use a double-tap. The thick wood is oak floor scraps.  The wood burned English designs were done because it was an English Huffy import. My daughter wanted it for bike hikes with my grandchildren.  The only wire that would fold inside with the magnets was picture hanger wire.  I will put up more pictures later but I am an underachiever.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 3, 2019)

Cool! That's great being able to by some factory items. Congratulations!


----------



## Oilit (Nov 23, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> The factory Schwinn museum was picked over by the time our Illinois Whizzer group shamelessly asked for a private sale.  The bad neighborhood was distracting but this was Old Schwinn sacred ground.  The sellers kept finding more things in obscure corners of the factory.  I grabbed 6 license plate protectors and stacks of Schwinn name plates.  I am a woodworker so I imediatly thought  up this project for myself and five of the people who helped me build bikes.  One guy has passed but the others still display theirs from 1995?  The night shift Schwinn hard hat I grabbed while the other old guys were peeing after the long trip.   They were so pissed because it was the only one.  See Billy Beer Can?  President Carter's embarrassing but more lovable brother.  Boba Fett's whole costume was made in 1971?  When I wear the animalView attachment 1089793
> 
> View attachment 1089791
> 
> ...



You may be an underachiever but your wood burning skills look pretty impressive to me!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 23, 2019)

Oilit said:


> You may be an underachiever but your wood burning skills look pretty impressive to me!



VERY NICE RAY!
HAPPY TURKEY DAY!


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 31, 2021)

bump


----------



## drglinski (Dec 31, 2021)

I'd love to have one of those license plate frames.  Even if someone repopped them it would look good on the truck.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks,


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 1, 2022)

I have a license plate frame from the Schwinn museum , how much is it worth ? Or should it go on DOND.?


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 2, 2022)

drglinski said:


> I'd love to have one of those license plate frames.  Even if someone repopped them it would look good on the truck.




No Schwinn collected would steal it but I would look like it would have value to a thief.


----------

